# Can I use wall liner to make my walls smooth??



## Eric J (Oct 23, 2009)

My gut reaction to this problem would be to prime all my walls with a high quality/all surface product and then skim coat a layer of finishing drywall compound, then re-prime. If you’re careful enough, sanding should be minimal. I do not consider time into this equation but it would definitely be a super cheap fix.

Im not a fan of your paneling idea; non-standard products are just going to be a pain for the next guy whose working on the house, and you'll be kicking yourself it its you. Also, how is the paneling going to look against your ceiling and inside corners? It might look silly if it’s not a prefect fit.


----------



## Michaela (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you Eric!

You wrote: "My gut reaction to this problem would be to prime all my walls with a high quality/all surface product and then skim coat a layer of finishing drywall compound, then re-prime." Would this just be for the bare drywall, or would you apply primer to the already textured/painted surface? Do you think the new and old walls would match relatively well by doing this?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I use Nu Wal every now and then when there isn't time or money to do things right and re-texture. It will only do so much if the walls are in terrible shape though. It is easy to work with once you get the hang of it but it helps to have two people until then.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Why would you want to put the paper on the new drywall? It is already smooth,right?Nu wall will cover the old walls, but as said, it is a real pain to work with. The wall lining paper is relativly easy but still will not cover really rough texture.You do need some wall papering experience to hang either one, it is not as easy as it looks, especially the nu wall.


----------



## Eric J (Oct 23, 2009)

Michaela said:


> Thank you Eric!
> 
> You wrote: "My gut reaction to this problem would be to prime all my walls with a high quality/all surface product and then skim coat a layer of finishing drywall compound, then re-prime." Would this just be for the bare drywall, or would you apply primer to the already textured/painted surface? Do you think the new and old walls would match relatively well by doing this?


For the new walls, i would tape/mud/prime as per the standard way of finishing drywall. Just google video "drywall finishing" to see how this is done. I would use the Prime/Skim/Prime technique for your textured walls. 

This may take a few attempts depending on your experience, but the finished product will be smooth walls, which will all match.


----------



## wallman (Dec 16, 2009)

Here in western NY we have a lot of old houses. I use wall liner on a lot of jobs. It is very good at bridging cracks and holes. Think of it as a blanket. anything raised off the wall will show. It is a cheap fix. The best wall liner to use is a heavy duty wall liner. You paste the back of it put it on the wall and then paste the top. The paste soaks in and when it drys it becomes rock hard . I usually buy it from http://www.eadeswallpaper.com for $13.95 per double roll. A double roll covers 55 square feet. Many a old wall is being held together by my wall liner.


----------

